# Lets have statistics: where are you from?



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

if you wonder what the groupings are about, its a division between same infrastructure set's, although the france group has same infrastructure as the japan group.

unmentioned countries have infrastructures i havent had the time to determine.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Already answered a dozen threads like this, but my answer is England xD


----------



## junshibuya (Feb 4, 2010)

Indonesia, just "accidentally" become "more famous" country in 1-3 year, where the musician want to visit, when in the past people only Bali hen Indonesia itself


----------



## tery999 (Jul 21, 2013)

hehe unmentioned european xD


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

What is an infrastructure set in your opinion, and why is today's Scotland more similar to Scandinavia than England in your view? And today's Germany similar to England, France and Russia? And all the rest of Europe in one pot?

I've lived in quite a few of these countries, and I find the grouping a bit dubious. So maybe you could explain?


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

Southern Ont, Canada. The weather is starting to annoy me. One day it's a high of 33, the other it's a high of 14 and a low of -3


----------



## Raain (Jan 3, 2012)

Scotland, but why are we scandinavian?

Why is there no United Kingdom?


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm from Manchester, England Englad. Across the Atlantic Sea.

Did I mention I'm a genius?


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

FallingSlowly said:


> What is an infrastructure set in your opinion, and why is today's Scotland more similar to Scandinavia than England in your view? And today's Germany similar to England, France and Russia? And all the rest of Europe in one pot?
> 
> I've lived in quite a few of these countries, and I find the grouping a bit dubious. So maybe you could explain?


i poses no knowledge of the unmentioned ones.

its based on psychology. the way people think in those countries, directly reflected in the nature of infrsatructure.



Raain said:


> Scotland, but why are we scandinavian?
> 
> Why is there no United Kingdom?


england is sx so, scotland sp sx. both 4w5's though. finland isnt scandinavian either, btw.


----------



## Raain (Jan 3, 2012)

Tharwen said:


> england is sx so, scotland sp sx. both 4w5's though. finland isnt scandinavian either, btw.


Lines on maps are not people.


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

Raain said:


> Lines on maps are not people.


... and even if they were: Today's Scotland and England are about as un-4 as it gets. Take it from a 4w5 who lived in both countries.

Never mind, seems to be a "people in countries are not individuals and have a hive-mind"-thread...


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Wisconsin, USA.


----------



## Saki (Jun 10, 2013)

Not a lot of choices here, but I'm stuck in the USA.


----------



## SisOfNight (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello from Germany!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Born & raised in the USA.


----------

